# Big Game am Great Barrier Reef



## Hauslaigner (17. November 2001)

Hier ist eine Seite, die es in sich hat! Dabei sieht man, daß Norge doch nicht alles ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      Bhoah ey!! 

------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Boardferkelfahndung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bayrischer Frauenschwarm Norgetourist


----------



## Tiffy (17. November 2001)

So is dat Hausi,die Welt ist viel zu groß um "nur" nach Norwegen zu fahren. 

------------------
Fangt euren Traumfisch !!

Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. November 2001)

Hi Hausi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dat is ja nen Traum.
Toller Link.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Boardferkel des Monats 
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## wodibo (17. November 2001)

Ja Hausi - Big Game - wer träumt nicht davon? Ich hab die kleinere Variante gehabt und das war schon der Wahnsinn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Starker Link, Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. November 2001)

Man das sind ja geile Bilder. Ein Traum. Ich fürchte das wird auch immer ein Traum bleiben. Jedenfalls für mich. Blauhai in Irland ist schon Klasse aber ich glaube da geht rchtig was ab bei so einem "Megahornpuper"

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## buggs (18. November 2001)

Super Site Hausi werde heute Nacht bestimmt wieder meinen Traum träumen so etwas zu fangen vielleicht noch in diesem Leben.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
   ---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---
*** WWW.hgtandler.de  ***


----------



## Pete (2. Dezember 2001)

Hab hier auch ne Seite gefunden...von den Beachcastern von Louisiana (Golf von Mexico)
Toll, was  hier fürn Artenreichtum herrscht...gefangen wird aber v.a. Redfish, ist wohl ein Verwandter unseres Dorsches, oder??Gruß Pete


----------



## buggs (2. Dezember 2001)

Und schon wieder werden heute Nacht die Träume aus gekostet.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
   ---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---
*** WWW.hgtandler.de  ***


----------



## Platti (15. Dezember 2001)

Hi Hausi,starke Site. Hast du den Köderfisch für große Marlins gesehen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GrußPlatti

-------------------------------------------------------
...und immer ´ne Handbreit Plattfisch unterm Kiel.


----------



## Karpfenliege XL (31. März 2017)

*AW: Big Game am Great Barrier Reef*

wirklich traumhaft schön.


----------

